# Création d'un ebuild pour brisk menu ... galère

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas a résoudre, donc je vous sollicite.

J'essaie de faire un ebuild pour brisk-menu : https://github.com/aaaaadrien/adrien-overlay/blob/master/mate-extra/brisk-menu/brisk-menu-0.4.5-r7.ebuild

Avec cet ebuild, j'ai une erreur si j'ajoute le brisk menu au panel de MATE :

http://img110.xooimage.com/files/9/1/2/capture-du-2017-0...00-06-35-52e40be.png

Mais si je fais les mêmes choses en console, c'est à dire ./autogen.sh puis make et make install, je n'ai pas l'erreur quand j'ajoute le menu au panneau (et donc ça fonctionne correctement....)

Une idée de mon erreur ?

Merci

----------

## netfab

Salut,

```

src_prepare() {

[...]

cd ${S}

./autogen.sh

```

Beurk.

L'autogen.sh en question lance lui-même le ./configure, qu'emerge s'empresse probablement de refaire juste après.

Si tu n'as rien à faire de spécial dans src_prepare, n'utilise pas cette fonction.

Si tu dois lancer autoreconf pour générer le configure, tu dois dépendre de l'eclass autotools et appeler eautoreconf dans src_prepare.

Si tu dois passer des paramètres spécifiques au ./configure, c'est dans src_configure que çà se passe.

----------

## Adrien.D

Oui, j'ai fait comme ça car j'étais un peu désespéré   :Very Happy: 

J'ai donc viré scr_prepare et mis le ./autogen.sh dans configure mais le problème est le même.

J'ai besoin de autogen sinon, il ne compile que la doc. (j'ai testé sans)

J'en suis donc là : https://github.com/aaaaadrien/adrien-overlay/blob/0073ea579ab8047469173d3ae90dd6768d5f3f5e/mate-extra/brisk-menu/brisk-menu-0.4.5-r10.ebuild

Le logiciel se compile, s'installe mais toujours la même erreur que dans le premier sujet.

Je n'ai pas à lancer autoreconf, juste le autogen.

Je ne lance pas de paramètres spécifiques à ./configure, car en essayant la compilation à la main, ça marche !

En fait, manuellement si on fait

```
tar -xf brisk-menu-0.4.5.tar.xz

./autogen.sh 

make 

make install
```

Le logiciel fonctionne.

Donc je pense vraiment à un problème de recette que de logiciel (ou de dépendance)

Je voulais reproduire ces instructions dans mon ebuild, mais ça semble bien compliqué pour ces 4 instructions.

Pourtant, un gros logiciel QT,  ça se fait bien plus facilement.

A moins que j'ai loupé une info ?

----------

## k-root

tu peux essayer comme ca : 

```

autoreconf -isvf

make

make install

```

et si tu as la doc, normalement oui , ensuite :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Autotools#autotools.eclass

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The eautoreconf function, similarly to autoreconf -vi, regenerates configure and template files used by autotools. It automatically detects use of the following tools and calls necessary auto-reconfiguration commands for them
> 
> 

 

ps : https://autotools.io/index.html

----------

